# Greenup this Sunday



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

I live just east of Cincinnati and usually fish the Little Miami River. This Sunday, I am planning on making a trip out the the Greenup Dam. It looks like the water level should be back down by then. It's a 2 hour drive for me. Can anyone tell me if it will be fishable this weekend? We'll be fishing from shore, I've heard there is decent access there. I usually would just head out to a spot and try to figure things out, but trips like this are few and far between so I don't want to waste a day. I was planning on trying to get sauger primarily using bright colored 3" twister tails on either a 1/4 or 3/8 oz. bright jighead. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

the forcast for greenup for sun. is saying 24ft it was 13ft before the rain over the weekend the pier will be under water still but you can fish on the rocks our weather forcast for sun. is saying rain check the weather before you leave


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for the response! Is 24ft too high to catch fish?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

No , it isn't too high. Just bring a good variety of colors and plan on fishing really close to the bank. Don't be shy and ask if you need to know something


----------



## jastew (Nov 18, 2011)

Bring LOTS of jigs!! Take a look around on the Ohio side, I'm sure there will be several other fishermen on the bank and you can figure out where to fish. It can be good about anywhere from the dam down stream a couple of hundred yards.

Good luck!


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for the help fellas. I think we're should be set to go, just hoping for a big day out there...


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

i fished the ky side this morn. caught 5 sauger and 9 crappie and caught my first waterdog on a grub in 2hrs on chart. grubs water is still muddy but falling fast


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

We got out there early Sunday morning and knew we were doomed right away. No one else was out there. River was blown out, too swift and muddy. Water level was around 24-25 ft. Anyone in the future that reads this post- don't waste your time there when the river is that high. We hit a couple feeder creeks on the way back and caught a few white bass to avoid the skunk. I was hoping to avoid an expensive time-consuming "learning experience", but that's exactly what it was.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Patrick1 (Sep 20, 2010)

I caught a few out of that swift muddy water yesterday. Down on the rocks. Fished next to a guy who was catching them also. Went down around 11am and there was 7 or 8 cars there. That swift muddy water runs into a big eddy that is fishable. That said I would not have driven from cinci with water that high.


----------



## jastew (Nov 18, 2011)

GarrettMyers said:


> We got out there early Sunday morning and knew we were doomed right away. No one else was out there. River was blown out, too swift and muddy. Water level was around 24-25 ft. Anyone in the future that reads this post- don't waste your time there when the river is that high. We hit a couple feeder creeks on the way back and caught a few white bass to avoid the skunk. I was hoping to avoid an expensive time-consuming "learning experience", but that's exactly what it was.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Actually last year, we did best when the water was 24-28 feet and had some color to it.


----------

